# Can't find compatible PSU on PCPartPicker please help!!!



## saintgrimm (Oct 27, 2019)

I've been trying to build a PC on PCPartPicker so I can start ordering parts, I'm on a budget of around 800-1000.

I've had everything set for about a week, but no matter what psu I select, even when I go to the motherboard and specifically tell it to show PSU's that are compatible with that mobo and select one, it says it's incompatible! I'm to the point of tearing my hair out and saying fuck it and sticking with the dinosaur gtx 950/amd fx6300 I'm using and just never playing newer games on it... These kinds of problems didn't even exist when I built this PC and it's driving me insane!!!!!

No matter how many connectors the PSU claims to have, PCPartPicker says it's not enough... I spent 2 days finding a motherboard that'd work out of box with the ryzen 5 3600 processor. All the builds that I found on google search for 800 dollars claimed to use a b450 or x470 chipsets on the mobo. On amazon AND newegg reviews, buyers as well as the manufacturers of  the boards confirmed that they do NOT work with 3rd gen ryzen's out of box and needs an older ryzen to update bios... I'm NOT buying 2 cpu's to use a fucking motherboard....

So I fished around a bit, found a more expensive x470 chipset that comes with 3rd gen ryzen compatibility out of box. The MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX ATX AM4 Motherboard. The "MAX" is what adds the 3rd gen support, the normal MSI X470 GAMING PLUS ATX AM4 is the original Mobo one of the google builds suggested, but was NOT compatible with the ryzen 5.

The MAX board is causing problems with PSU though, here is the message using the current PSU I've selected, which was under the list of PSU's compatible with that specific mobo:

"The MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX ATX AM4 Motherboard has an additional 4-pin ATX power connector but the Corsair TXM Gold 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-modular ATX Power Supply does not. This connector is used to supply additional 12V current to the motherboard."

Can someone PLEASE help me with this??? Suggest a PSU that WILL work or suggest a different, cheap Mobo that comes with Ryzen 5 3600 support out of box?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2019)

Is this the world we live in? We’re PSUs cause grief on Auto build websites?

just go get any quality 700+w PSU


----------



## saintgrimm (Oct 27, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Is this the world we live in? We’re PSUs cause grief on Auto build websites?
> 
> just go get any quality 700+w PSU



I guess it is the world we live in.... When I built this old thing I'm still using now, it was easy... Now they're making parts that require old parts to update to be compatible with new parts, they're making psu and mobo's with different amounts of connectors... And I'd say there's no reason for any of that...

It has a corsair gold rated 750 watt on it and it says it does not have enough connectors :\


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Oct 27, 2019)

That's because the configurator isn't perfect. You do not need the additional 4 pin EPS connector. Every motherboard has an 8 pin which is all you need.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 27, 2019)

saintgrimm said:


> It has a corsair gold rated 750 watt on it and it says it does not have enough connectors :\


I guess your concern is the secondary 12V connector?
Don't even bother plugging that in, it's mostly for show. No Ryzen CPU to date needs the second connector, on any board.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 27, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> That's because the configurator isn't perfect. You do not need the additional 4 pin EPS connector. Every motherboard has an 8 pin which is all you need.



Exactly, PCPartPicker is complaining about the motherboard having a connector that doesn't need to be used.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2019)

I've never used PCPartPicker. Just list your parts here


----------



## saintgrimm (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you guys very, very much!!! I've either never worked with a mobo high-end enough to have the 2nd connector, or the 2nd connector didn't exist last time I built a PC lol.

It won't really effect anything now that I know I don't need it, but here's the parts list (Since Jester said to post them here). Might as well ask if I'm gonna post them... This a pretty good build as far as 800ish USD will take me?


CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6 GHz 6-Core Processor
Mobo: MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX ATX AM4 Motherboard
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1660 Ti 6 GB WINDFORCE OC Video Card


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 27, 2019)

saintgrimm said:


> I've been trying to build a PC on PCPartPicker so I can start ordering parts, I'm on a budget of around 800-1000.
> 
> I've had everything set for about a week, but no matter what psu I select, even when I go to the motherboard and specifically tell it to show PSU's that are compatible with that mobo and select one, it says it's incompatible! I'm to the point of tearing my hair out and saying fuck it and sticking with the dinosaur gtx 950/amd fx6300 I'm using and just never playing newer games on it... These kinds of problems didn't even exist when I built this PC and it's driving me insane!!!!!
> 
> No matter how many connectors the PSU claims to have, PCPartPicker says it's not enough... I spent 2 days finding a motherboard that'd work out of box with the ryzen 5 3600 processor. All the builds that I found on google search for 800 dollars claimed to use a b450 or x470 chipsets on the mobo. On amazon AND newegg reviews, buyers as well as the manufacturers of  the boards confirmed that they do NOT work with 3rd gen ryzen's out of box and needs an older ryzen to update bios... I'm NOT buying 2 cpu's to use a fucking motherboard....



Perhaps you should've done some research:



			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-100#faq-Short-Term-Processor-Loan-Boot-Kit
		









						Do I need both the 8 pin and 4 pin cpu power plug for my MSI B450 Pro Carbon?
					

I have bought a new mainboard, an MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon, and to my surprise, it features 12 pins for the cpu power connection.  My power supply, a Pure Power 10 BN274 600 Watt, only features ...




					superuser.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 27, 2019)

saintgrimm said:


> Thank you guys very, very much!!! I've either never worked with a mobo high-end enough to have the 2nd connector, or the 2nd connector didn't exist last time I built a PC lol.
> 
> It won't really effect anything now that I know I don't need it, but here's the parts list (Since Jester said to post them here). Might as well ask if I'm gonna post them... This a pretty good build as far as 800ish USD will take me?
> 
> ...


I would avoid Corsair LPX, as its one memory that gives Ryzen owners a fair bit of headache.
It might work, it might not, and it might also not work at the rated speed.
If you want something simple that works easily, have a loot at Hynix CJR based modules, either from Patriot or Kingston.
You'd also get 3600MHz modules for about the same money. With Ryzen 3000 you really want to get as fast memory as you can, at least up to 3800MHz, although speaking from experience, the Patriot Viper Steel 3600MHz modules runs nicely at 3800MHz in my setup.


----------



## saintgrimm (Oct 27, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Perhaps you should've done some research:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I did research on different PSU's. I never thought it possible that you simply wouldn't need to plug it in, so I didn't think to google "do I need it", more so googled "which psu has it" and all of the suggested ones were not compatible on the pcpartpicker site... If you have an electrical cord hanging out of your wall, do you worry about where it goes or do you worry about if you need it or not? lol  Thanks for the info, but I think I'll go with the higher-end board instead of loankit, but I might go ahead and get the PSU, finally found one with more connectors, even though partpicker still says it's a no-go, now at least I ain't gotta worry if it doesn't have enough.




TheLostSwede said:


> I would avoid Corsair LPX, as its one memory that gives Ryzen owners a fair bit of headache.
> It might work, it might not, and it might also not work at the rated speed.
> If you want something simple that works easily, have a loot at Hynix CJR based modules, either from Patriot or Kingston.



I will do that, thank you very much


----------

